# Tanned deer hide



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

My wife, Yes I said my wife:tdo12:, wants a deer rug. I got a nice december hide on a deer hanging right now. What is the going rate to have a hide tanned? Any recomendations in SE michigan to take it to?


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

I use the Wild Life Gallery, not the cheapist but they do a great job for taxidermy tanning, Moyle Mink is cheaper for non-taxidermy tanning but my hides were all ripped up when I got them back. They did sew them up but for a rug or Taxidermy I'd use the Wildlife Gallery.

http://www.modernfurdressing.com/pdf/modern_pricelist.pdf

I know theres lots of others but these are the 2 Ive used.

Mark


----------



## BuckJohnson (Sep 7, 2006)

I used the Wildlife Gallery in Blanchard for two African mounts. Not only would I NEVER use them again, I will not use any taxidermist that sends their hides to WG to be tanned. I have had mounts from other taxidermists come back looking fine but fall apart later from being laced up with monofilament fishing line. WG's work came back looking bad from the start. In my opinion, they just process quantity, not quality.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

The few items I have sent to WG, came back perfect. Just saying.


----------

